# Survivalist vs Prepper



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I was watching that National Geographic show mentioned on another thread & noticed they seem to use the terms "survivalist" & "prepper" interchangeably. To me, they are very different concepts but was wondering what everyone else thought?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I think they are very different also. I consider myself more of a prepper not a survivalist. A survivalist makes me think of someone that wants to take off into the mountains and wants to survive all on their own. I have no desire to take off and try to 'survive'. I want to be prepared for a 'hopefully it will never happen' disaster.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I view them as very similar but I think that survivalist usually comes with a negative connotation (at least by folks that are neither preppers nor survivalists). I would say that all survivalists are preppers but not all preppers are survivalists. The reason I say that is some folks that prepare for huricanes because they live in florida but see no reason why they should need to prepare for economic/political collapse are still preppers. Survivalists usually seem to have a broader list of things they are prepping for.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I view them as very similar but I think that survivalist usually comes with a negative connotation (at least by folks that are neither preppers nor survivalists). I would say that all survivalists are preppers but not all preppers are survivalists. The reason I say that is some folks that prepare for huricanes because they live in florida but see no reason why they should need to prepare for economic/political collapse are still preppers. Survivalists usually seem to have a broader list of things they are prepping for.


I think that's an excellent description of the two.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> I was watching that National Geographic show mentioned on another thread & noticed they seem to use the terms "survivalist" & "prepper" interchangeably. To me, they are very different concepts but was wondering what everyone else thought?


I am glad you brought this topic up as I never really thought about it like that. I am sure that many preppers think of the eventual need to bug-out to survive, but I think that could actually put you in more danger. There could be marauding gangs and other dangerous situations in the unknown. The Road and The Book of Eli both show people trying to get around post-apocalypse. I feel like the devil's advocate when people talk about a BOV. Where are you going?

I see the survivalist as the person who will live off the land and thinks they will be able to hold off any intruders.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> I was watching that National Geographic show mentioned on another thread & noticed they seem to use the terms "survivalist" & "prepper" interchangeably. To me, they are very different concepts but was wondering what everyone else thought?


I think they're very different in terms of how they live and how long they plan on doing that. I live in a condo. I'm storing everything we'll need for a year there. I don't have a farm or land I could cut firewood from even if I wanted to. In time I'll have physical gold and silver. I expect that sometime after a hyper-inflationary collapse order will be restored and you'll be able to exchange them for gold-backed currency.

I think survivalists are preparing to grow their own food and live independently for years if necessary.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I would much rather be a survivalist than a prepper.

The way I look at it a prepper expects the collapse to be of short term. Usually most prepare for a year or that is the magical time I see posted. If the SHTF it could well be much longer than what a prepper is prepared for. A survivalist doesn't look much at the length of the collapse. They intend to survive if the collapse is a month or the rest of their lives.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I don't think the world will ever be the same or things will be that much better unless a miracle happens.We will be in the control of evil powers from here on .Sounds terrible but thats the way it looking.

We prepare to live as well as we can for whatever time we have.No sense in going hungry or thirsty any longer than nessasary.

if I lived in the city,I'd do all I could to get out.Instead of saving gold,I'd be looking for land.The city is already getting more dangerous. You may end up a prisoner in your own home.Of course this can happen anywhere,but I feel more so in large populated cities.

Everyday you read about people attacking others just for the fun of it.

Another teen was attacked last month walking home from show beat almost to death by a small gang.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I think they are both very different words. I consider myself a prepper but I have some survivalist skills as it's good to have.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

for a lot of preppers becoming a survivalist will not be that hard. the difference will be in a preppers ability to protect and keep adding to the things he needs. I do not expect the world to end in disaster but come only to chaos. the question may be can we hold on until things settle to the NEW normal.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> for a lot of preppers becoming a survivalist will not be that hard. the difference will be in a preppers ability to protect and keep adding to the things he needs. I do not expect the world to end in disaster but come only to chaos. the question may be can we hold on until things settle to the NEW normal.


 Agenda 21 is not some conspiracy theory,its real and in the immediante planning stages now.Also called 'sustainable living'.All who prepare will be ask or forced to share with others in the community.Ssome sooner than others.

Last night on radio a guy pushing for biofuel was saying farmers in missouri were growing corn for communities in africa.They have already took alcohol buring stoves to them Bagledesh and Sudan, I Think it was.

alchoholcanbeagas.com

How much land can we use on fuel before we run out of croplands? The weather is already ruining milions of acres of land all ovr the world.While the world population grows.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

power said:


> I would much rather be a survivalist than a prepper.
> 
> The way I look at it a prepper expects the collapse to be of short term. Usually most prepare for a year or that is the magical time I see posted. If the SHTF it could well be much longer than what a prepper is prepared for. A survivalist doesn't look much at the length of the collapse. They intend to survive if the collapse is a month or the rest of their lives.


Guess I'm confused at your statement. How will they "survive" if they don't "prepare"? Are you saying "survivalist" are just planning on going to the woods and live off the land or become robbers?? Got news for you, that's real good for movies, but not realistic at all. Either one won't last long. They will starve to death or be shot by "preppers" protecting what they have.

I may only have a years worth of food saved up, but I also save seeds, have minor livestock and other items and skills to keep eating. The years worth of food is to get you thru till the next growing season, or until you get a garden going.

Don't think anyone is "prepping" for only one year, what good would that do? In fact I would say that a prepper would be the real long term survivalist. That person is getting ready for whatever comes along for however long it lasts.

Just saying...

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## petedewd (Jun 23, 2011)

People are assigning male and female roles to the terms.

Prepper = gatherer, organization, female type stuff 
Survivalist = hunter, proactive out there building thing, male type stuff

I think many survivalist would call themselves preppers and vica-versa.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Guess I'm confused at your statement. How will they "survive" if they don't "prepare"? Are you saying "survivalist" are just planning on going to the woods and live off the land or become robbers?? Got news for you, that's real good for movies, but not realistic at all. Either one won't last long. They will starve to death or be shot by "preppers" protecting what they have.
> 
> I may only have a years worth of food saved up, but I also save seeds, have minor livestock and other items and skills to keep eating. The years worth of food is to get you thru till the next growing season, or until you get a garden going.
> 
> ...


Being prepared can be many different things for many different people. This is just my opinon and does not mean it is right. A prepper gathers many things together that they think they will need if something does happen. They have food, water, guns, ammo, gas, seeds, tools, and lots of other stuff. Again this is just my opinion. I think many preppers think storing these items will guarantee they survive. Many would not last very long if they are caught away from their preps. Many would not be able to hang on to their preps. Many do not have any experience going without food for weeks. Many don't know how to live off the land or just by their own wits. They depend largely on their preps for their lives.

A survivalist can live without any of the stuff preppers need. They can be dropped into almost any place with just the clothes on their backs and survive. Most of their preps are stored in their heads and their experiences.
They are not tied down by their preps. They do not have the worry about protecting their preps. They have a good idea how long they can go without food or water. They already know, from experience, that 3 meals a day, or even one meal a day is not necessary. A survivalist , from experience, knows how to use, when to use, and how to make weapons. They are not limited to firearms and ammo.

Guess what I see as a survivalist is much like the people who settled this great country. Many of them crossed the nation with less than the normal prepper thinks they need for a week. Many of them can live for years with only what they can carry.
Some preppers may turn into survivalist but the numbers will be few. Most preppers are much like the normal city dweller, waiting for someone to rescue them. They are prepared to wait much longer but they are still waiting for rescue. If rescue does not come they will eat their way through their preps. They are only putting everything off for an amount of time. It might work, hopefully it will.

The survivalist is not waiting for rescue. They know who they can depend on. They know how to survive.

Again, this is just my opinion and may be wrong. I think a prepper can become a servivalist, a few arleady are but many preppers are just hopeing to last until rescue comes.

Guess petedewd described it some.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

power said:


> Some preppers may turn into survivalist but the numbers will be few. Most preppers are much like the normal city dweller, waiting for someone to rescue them. They are prepared to wait much longer but they are still waiting for rescue.


I would disagree that a prepper is waiting to be rescued. I thinking the act of prepping changes the mindset - you prep for the very reason that you know no one's going to rescue you. You have preps not to just get through them and then expect to be rescued, but rather to utilize them while learning and building skills to survive.

I think there's definitely a lot of crossover between the two terms, but I like what you said about how a survivalist has his preps in his head, travels lighter. Hadn't thought of that before.

I would have said that the primary different between the two terms is simply a negative/less negative connotation. Beyond that, I'd say survivalists are preppers that have gone hard-core. But your comment about traveling light also makes me see that survivalists can be preppers that move beyond their preps.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I would disagree that a prepper is waiting to be rescued. I thinking the act of prepping changes the mindset - you prep for the very reason that you know no one's going to rescue you. You have preps not to just get through them and then expect to be rescued, but rather to utilize them while learning and building skills to survive.
> 
> I think there's definitely a lot of crossover between the two terms, but I like what you said about how a survivalist has his preps in his head, travels lighter. Hadn't thought of that before.
> 
> I would have said that the primary different between the two terms is simply a negative/less negative connotation. Beyond that, I'd say survivalists are preppers that have gone hard-core. But your comment about traveling light also makes me see that survivalists can be preppers that move beyond their preps.


Funny how words will put an image in peoples head.
If SHTF today at 2pm would all of the preppers be where their preps are located?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I am just an old contankerous hillbilly that has no faith in the management, The government can't run any country on a good day, how could anyone expect much in any kind of wide spread disaster, the whole anti survivalist thing was probably helped along by marketers, how can they sell usless throw away crap if the people are self sufficient??


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Power, who would want to just survive with only the clothes on their backs, when they can spend a few $$$ and be more comfortable. I like the outdoors and I like to go camping, hunting and fishing, but I would not care to have to live that way for the rest of my life. I do believe that life style would get old quick.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Power, who would want to just survive with only the clothes on their backs, when they can spend a few $$$ and be more comfortable. I like the outdoors and I like to go camping, hunting and fishing, but I would not care to have to live that way for the rest of my life. I do believe that life style would get old quick.


I posted a question in another post. What would you do if SHTF at 2pm this evening? Would you be in the same place as your preps. Some will be but the majority wouldn't. I don't think SHTF will put out a schedule so everyone will be where they want to be.

If SHTF and you are not where your preps are you may not be able to get to them. Unless you are a survivalist.
There is not anything wrong with prepping. I prep and will more than likely be in the same place as my preps if SHTF. I am a survivalist and if I am not at the same place as my stuff it is a good bet I will be able to get there.
Many people who prep won't be able to get to those preps.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

power said:


> I posted a question in another post. What would you do if SHTF at 2pm this evening? Would you be in the same place as your preps. Some will be but the majority wouldn't. I don't think SHTF will put out a schedule so everyone will be where they want to be.
> 
> If SHTF and you are not where your preps are you may not be able to get to them. Unless you are a survivalist.
> There is not anything wrong with prepping. I prep and will more than likely be in the same place as my preps if SHTF. I am a survivalist and if I am not at the same place as my stuff it is a good bet I will be able to get there.
> Many people who prep won't be able to get to those preps.


You keep saying preppers do this and preppers do that and all they have is their "preps". You assume that preppers only do certain things. You think preppers can't fend for themselves? If you believe that, well my friend you will be in for a great awaking if SHTF.

Also a re-study of history would open your eyes to the fact that not all the folks who settled the "West" were survivalist. They mostly went in covered wagons carrying everything they owned, including food, water, tools, livestock...in other words, their "preps".

What you describe is more the "Mountain Man/Trapper". Only a few actually had a good life. Many died of simple things. they lived primitively and mostly by themselves. Had it not been for the Indians most would have not learned the skills they needed to "survive".

Here is the definition of the word Prepare:

1. vti make something ready: to take the necessary action to put something into a state where it is fit for use or action, or for a particular event or purpose 
preparing the aircraft for takeoff

2. vti make somebody ready: to put somebody or yourself into a suitable physical or mental state to do or experience something 
They prepared to go. 
Prepare yourselves for a shock.

3. vt make something by putting things together: to make something by combining various ingredients 
meals that can be prepared in less than half an hour

4. vt equip somebody: to provide somebody or something with the necessary equipment for an activity 
The expedition had not been properly prepared for arctic conditions.

5. vt music lessen effect of dissonance: to lessen the effect of a dissonant chord by using the discordant note harmonically in a preceding chord

[15th century. Directly or via French < Latin praeparare "make ready beforehand" < parare "make ready"]

And as far as what would a prepper do if something happens at 2 pm today and he/she is not with his preps? He/she will make his/her way to them, as they have prepared for that possibility.

I'm sure there are folks out there that are not as ready as they would like to be, but are you? Am I? Who knows. But I can tell you one thing. I will be ready for whatever happens and will as most give it my best shot.

Their are NO GUARANTEES for anyone.

Jimmy


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

No Jimmy, sorry if I gave the impression that the only thing prepppers have is their preps. I was just trying to explain what I thought was the difference in preppers and survivalists.

Yes, many people took along everything they had in covered wagons when settling the west. Some took so much they didn't make it across because of what they decided to take. Like many preppers today, they do not really have much idea on what to take with them.

I wasn't really talking about a good life. My posting was more in line of when SHTF situation. Of course some people call missing lunch a SHTF situation. My own personal thought of SHTF would be when almost everything is destroyed. All electricity, all roads, all gas powered vehicles, all law enforcement, almost everything. My SHTF might be a little bigger than others. For minor emergencies I am well prepared. When it gets to the level I call it SHTF I hope I am prepared but still think, in my SHTF, I would be a survivalist first and a prepper second.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

power said:


> No Jimmy, sorry if I gave the impression that the only thing prepppers have is their preps. I was just trying to explain what I thought was the difference in preppers and survivalists.
> 
> Yes, many people took along everything they had in covered wagons when settling the west. Some took so much they didn't make it across because of what they decided to take. Like many preppers today, they do not really have much idea on what to take with them.
> 
> I wasn't really talking about a good life. My posting was more in line of when SHTF situation. Of course some people call missing lunch a SHTF situation. My own personal thought of SHTF would be when almost everything is destroyed. All electricity, all roads, all gas powered vehicles, all law enforcement, almost everything. My SHTF might be a little bigger than others. For minor emergencies I am well prepared. When it gets to the level I call it SHTF I hope I am prepared but still think, in my SHTF, I would be a survivalist first and a prepper second.


Well Stated I Think Like You POWER! I am prepared to live out of my Bug Out Pack and on foot! Will I survive? I hope I never have to find out!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Well Stated I Think Like You POWER! I am prepared to live out of my Bug Out Pack and on foot! Will I survive? I hope I never have to find out!


Hehe, thats all fine and good but we call those kinda folk 'hopers' not 'preppers' 

My preps arent much more than yours honestly... the vast majority of my preparation is mental/spiritual as those dont cost much $$$. I am trying to learn all I can before :shtf: and hopefully I will get to put some to use before!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The Diffrence*

The difference between a survivalist and a Pepper is that one depends on being able to predict and anticipate coming events and the other depends on being able to react to events when they come.

To survive a serious breakdown of society, you will have to be both !

You will not be able to predict and prepare for every thing. Some things will happen and you will have to react to events you did not prepare for.

:scratch


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

power said:


> No Jimmy, sorry if I gave the impression that the only thing prepppers have is their preps. I was just trying to explain what I thought was the difference in preppers and survivalists.
> 
> Yes, many people took along everything they had in covered wagons when settling the west. Some took so much they didn't make it across because of what they decided to take. Like many preppers today, they do not really have much idea on what to take with them.
> 
> I wasn't really talking about a good life. My posting was more in line of when SHTF situation. Of course some people call missing lunch a SHTF situation. My own personal thought of SHTF would be when almost everything is destroyed. All electricity, all roads, all gas powered vehicles, all law enforcement, almost everything. My SHTF might be a little bigger than others. For minor emergencies I am well prepared. When it gets to the level I call it SHTF I hope I am prepared but still think, in my SHTF, I would be a survivalist first and a prepper second.


Ok whatever you say.

Come on by my place after a year or so of being a "survivalist", after the big SHTF. And your clothes are thread bare, you've lost 40 lbs and have numerous aliments you've gotten by surviving with what's in your pocket or maybe on your back, I'll be sure to fix you up with some clothes, some good food and some meds to get you up and going again. :welcome:

Your welcome too come also, RevWC.:wave:

Jimmy


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I always thought that the point of the 3-5 day BOB was to be able to get to your main 'preps cache' or BOL :dunno: :scratch


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

BillM said:


> The difference between a survivalist and a Pepper is that one depends on being able to predict and anticipate coming events and the other depends on being able to react to events when they come.
> 
> To survive a serious breakdown of society, you will have to be both !
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good definition to me.

One caution: Don't let the media define you. I was a surivavlist long before the media made it politcially incorrect.

I am a survivor ... therefore I prepare. (Or am I a survivor because I prepare???) :scratch


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Hehe, thats all fine and good but we call those kinda folk 'hopers' not 'preppers'
> 
> My preps arent much more than yours honestly... the vast majority of my preparation is mental/spiritual as those dont cost much $$$. I am trying to learn all I can before :shtf: and hopefully I will get to put some to use before!


Bug out as last alternative as in survivalist.....I pray that I do not have to eat the years worth of food I have....I pray I do not have to drink the 4 years of water I have....I pray I do not have to plant the 300,000 heirloom seeds I have....but if I have to be "hoper" then a good hoper I will be!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

In my mind, a survivalist is more geared towards being able to live with the least amount of stuff necessary & live through extreme conditions. They focus on what they can do without & improvise with.

A prepper is more geared towards making sure he doesn't have to do without comforts & avoid being confronted with extreme conditions. For example, a survivalist might have a firestarter & an emergency blanket for warmth while a prepper has several cords of wood, a woodburning stove, wool clothing, & an 18 wheeler of matches. 

One no "better" than the other, just different goals.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Sounds like a good definition to me.
> 
> One caution: Don't let the media define you. I was a surivavlist long before the media made it politcially incorrect.
> 
> I am a survivor ... therefore I prepare. (Or am I a survivor because I prepare???) :scratch


:melikey:

I prep to survive, whether it's for a short time or for the long haul. I just pray I'm ready, come what may. :dunno:

Tim


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Ok whatever you say.
> 
> Come on by my place after a year or so of being a "survivalist", after the big SHTF. And your clothes are thread bare, you've lost 40 lbs and have numerous aliments you've gotten by surviving with what's in your pocket or maybe on your back, I'll be sure to fix you up with some clothes, some good food and some meds to get you up and going again. :welcome:
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I am not really planning to have to use my preps or live in the woods. I really don't think anything will happen in my lifetime. But I am getting old, don't plan on living much over 40 more years. With all of the woods, rivers, and lakes in Ms. a person with reasonable experience should be able to last a long time.

Sometimes if there is a thread that it might fit in I will tell everybody about the wild woman I once caught. She lived several years by herself in the woods of north Texas and southern Okla.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

power said:


> Thanks.
> I am not really planning to have to use my preps or live in the woods. I really don't think anything will happen in my lifetime. ...


I hope you're correct, however no one can seriously argue that mega-disastors have not happened in the past. The Great Plains have found themselves buried in ice, water and ash at times in the history of the earth. It's not unrealistic to believe any of these or other disasters could happen at any time. Whether any of us are around to have to deal with them is merely a matter of timing. Since I don't have the schedule for the future I'll do my best to be ready ... just in case!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I hope you're correct, however no one can serioiusly argue that mega-disastors have happened in the past. The Great Plains have found themselves buried in ice, water and ash at times in the history of the earth. It's not unrealistic to believe any of these or other disasters could happen at any time. Whether any of us are around to have to deal with them is merely a matter of timing. Since I don't have the schedule for the future I'll do my best to be ready ... just in case!


Me too, but I can hope.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

In my arrogant opinion, the only real differences that I see between the two is that Survivalists are more hardcore, more obsessive, and that they dress, talk, and behave like they're in the military.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Foreverautumn said:


> In my arrogant opinion, the only real differences that I see between the two is that Survivalists are more hardcore, more obsessive, and that they dress, talk, and behave like they're in the military.


I guess I would be called a survivalist. I am more hardcore than the normal person. Might be obsessive. One thing I am not is military. I am about as far from the military as you get in dress, talk and behavior.


----------



## hillbillymama (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I am survivalist by nature and prepper in actions. That said....maybe we react so strongly to this question because of the mainstream media and pop culture views that we are all a bunch of kooks and the words (especially survivalist) are turned into pejoratives to be used against us to marginalize anyone who doesn't want to... imo.....be an ostrich. I think we are all on the same wavelength here, maybe just to different degrees and with different methods to our madness.:hmmm:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend of mine calls himself a survivalist - he says that with his guns he can take away anything that a prepper has, and yet, he has a small farm with cattle, he can fix just about anything with a motor, he hunts and smokes his meats. His wife is a wonderful homemaker always stocking up on food, supplies, etc.

What makes him different from me (as a prepper) is that I do not plan to use my guns to take away supplies from someone else, but, if I am forced to, I will consider using my guns to keep what is mine.


What is the difference between the two descriptions? Only the attitude of the person ...


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> What makes him different from me (as a prepper) is that I do not plan to use my guns to take away supplies from someone else, but, if I am forced to, I will consider using my guns to keep what is mine.
> ...


You hope you will not resort to using your guns to take away supplies from others.
A person really does not know until they have to face it. Seeing your family die from hunger can make a person change their mind. Even feeling real hunger is enough for many people.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Gee.......Guess I am neither (survivalist or prepper). Just a silly old fool, who likes living in the wilderness. I am just ecstatic to be alive, today......:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

billm said:


> the difference between a survivalist and a pepper is that one depends on being able to predict and anticipate coming events and the other depends on being able to react to events when they come.
> 
> To survive a serious breakdown of society, you will have to be both !
> 
> ...


well said!


----------

